
The next [Stephen] Hawking - Shamiq
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2009/10/07/the-next-hawking/
======
yan
The first comment made me guffaw.

edit:

1\. Bjørn Østman Says: October 7th, 2009 at 11:35 pm

I’ll do it. Is it well paid?

